
Transformer Zoo (a deeper dive) [slides] - che_shr_cat
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1dIadh_nIszxXG8-672vJmvFGT6jBp0mOqzNV4g3e2Lc/edit?usp=sharing
======
watersb
Transformers - the gundam robots, not the electrical component.

